# Qustions Regarding Auditing



## geminitc81 (Nov 5, 2008)

Im curious as to know how to get auditing experience, I am currently in Pedictric and use alot of codes from the EM section. Im getting the Em certification or may the RHIT(not sure which one will help with remote postion) next year
Will coding with EM codes count as experience in the auditing emplyment industry? what exactly is the job duty,and how is the pay, and is there any training done?
If there is anyone who could answer these qustion or direct me to a website it would be greatly apprecaited thank you!

Arwa


----------



## msbrowning (Nov 5, 2008)

Based on my current experience in searching for remote positions, the RHIT or CCS will most likely get you a remote position. For some reason these remote companies do not want CPC's (at least the good ones that offer good pay and benefits, I may be wrong, again this is just the experience that I have had), they always want a CCS, CCS-P, RHIT or RHIA. I still apply for positions that ask for CCS credentials only to be told that I do not meet their credentials criteria  .


----------



## tsmith (Nov 5, 2008)

In my opinion, one of the easiest ways to get auditing experience is to do it for your current employer.  If your practice has a compliance plan, offer your auditing services to them.  If they don't have a compliance plan, this would be a great opportunity for you to assist them in developing one.  Your E/M coding experience will definitely help you with auditing, as understanding the E/M coding criteria is absolutely essential to auditing.  You may want to look at getting some type of compliance certification as well.

I can't speak very well to the pay although if you go back through this forum, there are several questions/answers that address this.  I am new to auditing as an independent consultant but am told that there are several ways to bill for these services.  

Good luck with your endeavor.


----------



## fredabrinson (Nov 6, 2008)

*Auditing*

Arwa,

I am a "Compliance Audit" with a hospital.  We also have physician clinics, so I know your expertise and experience in E&M coding would be valuable to an employer.

The job duties of an auditor would depend upon what you are auditing and looking for.  Each assignment could be different.

I would think the pay would be higher than that of a coding position, but I have no proof to support this thought.

I believe AAPC has had audioconferences on auditing, such as "How to start on Audit" and titles such as that.  I feel sure there are a lot of companies out there who offer seminars and classes on auditing.  

The more you work in and with coding, the more experience you will get that will carry over into auditing.

I think there are agencies where you can get the certification of being a Certified Auditor.  I was given a brochure from one such place.  I have not visited the website, but here is the info  www.aamas.org  Again, I know nothing about the organization, I'm just passing on the info.

Good luck!


----------

